
Show HN: My self-typing personal website - makeitrein
https://jordanjrein.com
======
makeitrein
Hey HN - wanted to get some feedback for my new personal website that I just
coded up this weekend.

I was inspired by the animation effect of strml.net, wanted to do something a
bit similar in feel.

How's it feel to use? Open to some new ideas for eye-candy or features.

